# Gute Hotels  Gardasee



## mummin (9. Mai 2005)

Hi

möchte über  Pfingsten an den Gardasee. Könnt ihr mir schöne hotels  empfehlen?  (brauche geräumiges zimmer, muss am nachmittag dann leider noch arbeiten,  gutes frühstück, abendessen werde ich auswärts nehmen)

bevorzugte  gebiete: torbolo, riva evtl.  nago..

lg
hannes  u danke


----------



## powderJO (9. Mai 2005)

Hi, bevor ich einen eigenen thread aufmache   schließe ich mich der frage doch einfach an. auch ich suche ein gutes hotel am gardasee. sollte so ab 3 sterne haben, wenn's geht ein schwimmbad (muss aber nicht) und auf alle fälle eine BIKEGARAGE, die den namen auch verdient (abschließbar, sicher). 

bevorzugte gegend ebenfalls riva, garda, torbole. ach ja, ganz super wäre es , wenn das hotel auch ein wenig charme hätte - also nicht so 60iger jahre betonklotzmäßig sondern eher italoaltstadtstyle -  

danke im voraus für alle tipps, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

hier mal wieder ein gerne gegebener Tip und von mir schon mehrmals bestätigt.
www.hotelcentrale.it in Torbole

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (9. Mai 2005)

Sorry,

falscher Link.
Hier der Richtige
http://www.hotelcentraletorbole.it/


----------



## powderJO (9. Mai 2005)

Danke für den link. sieht ja schon mal ganz ok aus. aaaaaber da muss es doch noch ein paar tipps mehr geben. 

hey, IHR fahrt doch alle dauernd zum lago. und wo pennt ihr? im auto? wäre echt schön, noch ein paar genannt zu bekommen.  weil je besser das hotel, desto eher kann ich meine freundin dazubringen mitzufahren    also bitte, macht was. greetz, jörg


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2005)

HI
Ich war Ostern hier in dem Hotel. Echt Klasse. Zwar ist da Selbstverpflegung aber echt Super! Hier  der Link. Das Hotel heist Residence Segattini und liegt ca. 2,5km ausserhalb von Riva.





Alleine wegen den Putzkolonne muß man da schon hinfahren


----------



## powderJO (9. Mai 2005)

hi iggy, danke für die info. sieht schön aus das hotel - aber der link geht irgendwie nicht. bei mir zumindest. grr.  was hat es denn so zu bieten. pool? weil ich kann wegen verletzung ja leider nicht biken und da leichtes wassertreten quasi zur reha gehört wäre das schon ganz nett. ansonsten werde ich halt am ganzen körper brauch und nicht nur an armen und beinen   

noch mehr tipps? auf, auf, auf meine herren. und damen natürlich auch.


----------



## tri4me (9. Mai 2005)

o.k. wenn´s richtig luxiorös sein soll:

Riva, du lac et du parc.

Bikegarage ist aber wirklich nur eine Garage. Dafür ist das Frühstück so wie man es sich für so ein Teil von Hotel vorstellt. Dazu Massage, Beauty, Fitness, Sauna.
Ein Riesengarten mit Teichen und Pool. Riesenliegewiese unter Palmen, eigener Strand, eigene surf-Basis, eigene Bike-Station, etc. pp.
Haben auch ein Herz für (penetrant stinkende) biker. Als ich nach ner Transalp in Riva ankam war alles dicht (Natürlich Ende August). Nur hier wurde uns was freigemacht. Die haben sich echt bemüht und nicht einmal die Nase gerümpft (was ich durchauis verstanden hätte). Allenfalls etwas belustigend war die Frage des Pagen nach dem Gepäck, das er gerne auf´s Zimmer gebracht hätte.
Über Preise sprechen wir bei dieser 5 Sterne-Anlage besser nicht. 



Die bestbewachte Bike-Unterstellgelegenheit die ich kenne (zwei Türen, Schleuse, Kamera-überwachung, Werkzeug-Service, Abhol/Bringservice bei größeren Reparaturen) hat:

Riva, Hotel Luise:

eigentlich ein modernes Boutique-City-Hotel. Trotzdem mit kleinem Garten und Pool. Gehört zu irgendeiner italy-bike-Hotel-Vereinigung. Hat auch 4 Sterne. Find´s aber für die gebrachte Leistung ein bischen teuer. Sehr gemischtes Publikum mit Tagungen , Hochzeiten etc.


Ansonsten kenn ich nix in der von dir angefragten Klasse persönlich.



Grüße von tri4me


----------



## baikhai (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Lieblingshotel ist dies hier. War schon mehrmals zu Gast. 

http://www.dagianni.it/Tedesco/default-sito.htm

Das Haus hat Flair, die Leute sind supernett und das Essen ist genial. Jeden Abend ein 5- Gang Menü, das füllt die Kalorienspeicher wieder auf. Also auf jeden Fall Halbpension nehmen.

Grüße,

baikhai


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Mai 2005)

Irgendwie schließen sich nach meiner Beobachtung großes Zimmer und Gardasee aus....
Irgenwo wurde allerdings mal das Phönix in Riva empfohlen. Ist auch Selbstverpflegung, da Appartments, aber halbwegs geräumig und für dortige Verhältnisse ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Tolle Lage und trotzdem ruhig...
Wahrscheinlich ist da aber über Pfingsten nichts mehr frei, die Kapazität ist begrenzt.


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> hi iggy, danke für die info. sieht schön aus das hotel - aber der link geht irgendwie nicht. bei mir zumindest. grr.  was hat es denn so zu bieten. pool? weil ich kann wegen verletzung ja leider nicht biken und da leichtes wassertreten quasi zur reha gehört wäre das schon ganz nett. ansonsten werde ich halt am ganzen körper brauch und nicht nur an armen und beinen
> 
> noch mehr tipps? auf, auf, auf meine herren. und damen natürlich auch.


http://www.residencesegattini.it/home.htm
Da ist ein schöner Pool,Sauna,und eine Muckibude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (9. Mai 2005)

Meine Empfehlung: 
http://www.hotelelisabetta.com/ in Torbole
oder
www.hotelromatorbole.com


----------



## powderJO (10. Mai 2005)

hi an alle tippgeber.  

super. da sind einige schöne dabei. habe auch fast alle angemail und angefragt und hoffe, dass sich noch 2 zimmerchen finden .... 

aber da ich natürlich nicht ausschließen kann, dass alles komplett ist sind weitere tipps natürlich willkommen. im übrigen könnte auf diesem wege ausserdem eine gardasee-hotel-datenbank entstehen  - wäre sicher nicht schlecht, oder? 

jörg


----------



## MATTESM (10. Mai 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> hi an alle tippgeber.
> 
> aber da ich natürlich nicht ausschließen kann, dass alles komplett ist sind weitere tipps natürlich willkommen. im übrigen könnte auf diesem wege ausserdem eine gardasee-hotel-datenbank entstehen  - wäre sicher nicht schlecht, oder?
> 
> jörg




und auch nicht die erste hier... 

www.garnialfrantoio.it

..m..


----------



## powderJO (10. Mai 2005)

hi mattesm,

danke auch für deinen tipp.  mmh, aber wenn es hier tatsächlich noch weitere datenbanken geben sollte mit hotels am gardasee, dann habe ich sie zumindest nicht gefunden. und ich habe die suchfunktion ausgiebigst genutzt.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (10. Mai 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> hi mattesm,
> 
> danke auch für deinen tipp.  mmh, aber wenn es hier tatsächlich noch weitere datenbanken geben sollte mit hotels am gardasee, dann habe ich sie zumindest nicht gefunden. und ich habe die suchfunktion ausgiebigst genutzt.



schätze, er meinte, dass es noch zahlreiche threads gibt mit tipps zu unterkünften und hotels. eine datenbank ist das in dem sinne nicht, aber eben eine auflistung von brauchbaren absteigen für biker.


----------



## powderJO (10. Mai 2005)

hi elmar, zum beispiel? klar, es gibt die hotel-link-sammlung und ab und zu auch mal einen hotel-tipp in irgendeinem thread der was mit dem gardasee im weitesten sinne zu tun hat. aber einer der sich mit hoteltipps beschäftigt am lago? entweder bin ich blöd aber gefunden habe ich nichts. greetz, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (10. Mai 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> hi elmar, zum beispiel? klar, es gibt die hotel-link-sammlung und ab und zu auch mal einen hotel-tipp in irgendeinem thread der was mit dem gardasee im weitesten sinne zu tun hat. aber einer der sich mit hoteltipps beschäftigt am lago? entweder bin ich blöd aber gefunden habe ich nichts. greetz, jörg



hi jörg,

naja, vielleicht gibt es keinen thread, der sich ausschliesslich mit unterkünften beschäftigt, oft fängt das thema irgendwie an, wo fahre ich hin, ach, vielleicht gardasee, hat vielleicht jemand tipps usw. bei der suche habe ich mit gardasee und unterkunft über 300 treffer bekommen, die habe ich nun nicht alle durchsucht, ob es da einen thread gibt mit lediglich unterkunftstipps ...

aber hier ist einer mit ein paar hilfreichen infos:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=142123&highlight=gardasee+unterk%FCnfte

die villa gloria kann ich auch mal nennen, etwas oberhalb von torbole auf dem weg gen altissimo (gut 5 minuten vom hotel centrale noch weiter den berg rauf). da waren ein paar freunde von mir jetzt übers lange WE, die waren sehr zufrieden.

ansonsten testen wir das la colembera ende mai (siehe auch der gepostete link).

ciao, elmar


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (10. Mai 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.residencesegattini.it/home.htm
> Da ist ein schöner Pool,Sauna,und eine Muckibude!



... und ein Grill  , ruhige Lage, ca. 10 Min Gehzeit (entspannt) bis zum Bäcker bzw. Lebensmittelgeschäft, Fahrradkeller...

Gruß Dr. Ritzel


----------



## maxima (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo

wir waren an Ostern im Hotel Astoria Park Hotel
Super Küche, großes Freibad mit Park, Sauna, Indoor-Pool, große Zimmer.

Die Fahrradgarage ist überwacht, zum See ca. 800m

http://www.relaxhotels.com/astoria/hotel

mfg

Maxima und Willem-Alexander


----------



## s-geronimo (11. Mai 2005)

das sind ja alles klasse hotels.
aber gibt es auch welche, die ich mir mit 2 erwachsenen + 2 kindern leisten kann?   
wo ich nicht pro person 70 und mehr bezahlen muß?
so wird ein 2-wochen urlaub fast unbezahlbar; und auch nicht von der chefin genemigt; was zur folge hat, das der alpencross flach fällt    

mit verzweifeltem gruß
ger  nim


----------



## MATTESM (11. Mai 2005)

familie mit kind? da empfielt sich meist eher ein appartment, wenn man nicht betten gemacht und frühstück bereitet bekommen möchte. hier ist in den letzten 2 jahren eine ganze menge neu entstanden, viele kopieren dabei mehr oder weniger gekonnt das

www.guesthouse-arco.com

bzw. "die" guesthouses, denn davon gibts seit juli letzten jahres 2. la colombera ist auch so ein haus mit sehr großen appartments und hinter dem haus auslauf und spielmöglichkeiten für kinder, nebst hund und hase. 

..m..


----------



## s-geronimo (11. Mai 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> familie mit kind? da empfielt sich meist eher ein appartment, wenn man nicht betten gemacht und frühstück bereitet bekommen möchte.



und genau DA ist das problem. wir farhen seid jahren als selbstversorger in ferienwohnungen (mein favorit   ) aber meine gattin möchte jetzt mal unbedingt in ein hotel; halt keine betten machen, nicht um's essen kümmer usw.

mal sehen, villeicht kann ich sie ja noch umstimmen.....

p.s. ein schimmbad sollte auf jeden fall dabei sein


----------



## Scott (11. Mai 2005)

Seggatini kann ich auch nur empfehlen. War auch mal über das Bikefestival dort. Ist eine sehr gute Anlage und etwas weg vom Trubel, aber mit dem Bike in 5 Minuten in Riva.


----------



## dertutnix (11. Mai 2005)

s-geronimo schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber gibt es auch welche, die ich mir mit 2 erwachsenen + 2 kindern leisten kann?




in dem bereich ist am nordlago definitiv geschlafen worden ... bekannte gehen meist südlich von malcesine in die eher "badorientierten" gebiete, da sich dort viele hotels auf familien konzentrieren und entsprechend angebote machen. sicher ein weg dann zu den bikerevieren, aber vielleicht hilft's? drück den daumen, dass der ac klappt (und damit auch der urlaub)


----------



## MATTESM (11. Mai 2005)

s-geronimo schrieb:
			
		

> und genau DA ist das problem. wir farhen seid jahren als selbstversorger in ferienwohnungen (mein favorit   ) aber meine gattin möchte jetzt mal unbedingt in ein hotel; halt keine betten machen, nicht um's essen kümmer usw.
> 
> mal sehen, villeicht kann ich sie ja noch umstimmen.....
> 
> p.s. ein schimmbad sollte auf jeden fall dabei sein



o.k. also schwimmbad, 3sterne, auslauf für kinder, rundumservice und kostnix 

bin auf die nennungen hier gespannt, günstiges gibt es schon aber da wirds dann auch sehr einfach (z.b. agritur micchelotti in arco bolognano) und nicht wirklich schön. ein tipp ist da, den radium ein wenig zu vergrößern. einmal in richtung ledrosee, dort gibt es eine reihe von ganz guten hotels und man ist immer noch mitten im perfekten bike revier (nebenbei bemerkt im sommer wirkt auch die eingebaute klimaanlage durch 500 höhenmeter ganz entspannend). am tennosee gibt es das club hotel mit zimmern und appartments jeglicher größe. liegt schön, ist halt ein wenig "funktionell" mit weniger charme, dafür tennisplätze und Co. und see direkt vor der tür. oder man orientiert sich in richtung vesio/tremosine und v.a. auch tignale. tremalzo von hinten und gutes preis-leistungs-verhältnis bei hotels mit panoramablick und oftmals swimming-pool. war gerade mit gruppe in hotel elisa in tignale, einfache zimmer, alle mit seeblick und schöner pool. 

..m..


----------



## BrantFranz (11. Mai 2005)

Also wenn wir das Gebiet auch Richtung Tremosine erweitern, poste ich auch mal, denn da kenne ich mich wirklich gut aus.

Also ich mag Pieve di Tremosine wirklich sehr gerne. Im Ortsteil Pregasio ist die Villa Selene unser Favorit. Ein Hotel mit vielleicht 10 Doppelzimmer und super Frühstück. Das ist aber eher was für verliebte Pärchen, die ein romantisches und ruhiges Hotel suchen. Traumhafte Panorama-Lage. Tip lieber ein Zimmer ohne Seeblick, sind zwar nicht günstiger, aber schöner: Abendsonne am Balkon Falls man Seepanorama wünscht ist die Liegewiese eh das Non-Plus-Ultra.Nicht billig.
http://www.villaselene.com/

Auch in sehr schöner Panoramalage mit allerhand Ausstattung. Habe dort allerdings nie übernachtet, weil unser Liebling Villa Selene sehr nahe (Gehweite) ist und wir diesen subtilen Luxus des KleinstHotels einfach mögen. Aber mit Familie eventuell eine preiswerte Variante:
http://hotellucia.it/
das paradiso ist auch in unmittelbarer Nähe
http://www.terrazzadelbrivido.it/ 

Für Familien wahlweise mit Selbstversorgung in Vesio die Residenz LaPertica. Liegt direkt am Ausgangspunkt für die Passo Nota Tour, auch Wegepunkt für Tremalzo 2 und diverse andere Touren. Zweckmäßige, geräumige Appartements. Relativ neuwertig. Drinnen-/Draußen-Pool, Spielplatz, Wahlweise auch ordentliches Frühstücksbuffet. Keine See-Blicklage. Vesio ist ein beschauliches Bergdorf mit einer sensationellen Osteria/Spaghetteria "Da NAndo"
http://www.residencelapertica.com/

Auch in Vesio: Zentral im Dorf. Hier trinkt man den Espresso an der Bar. Seeblick möglich und es hat auch mal was, sich einfach mit einem Buch an den vor dem Hotel liegenden Dorfplatz zu setzen. Super authentisch und hat deshalb einen gewissen Charme, der uns gefällt!
http://www.hotellafenice.it/tedesco/hotel.htm 

Ich kann nur jedem raten mal in Tremosine zu nächtigen! Es muss nicht immer direkt am See sein. Wir lieben die verlängerten Wochenenden in dieser abgeschiedenen Ruhe!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solaris (11. Mai 2005)

Ich war in der Zeit während dem Bikefestival 2005 im Hotel Mirage - 4 Sterne, direkt am Ortseingang (von Richtung Torbole) in Riva. Gegenüber vom Hafen.

Das Hotel ist ziemlich modern eingerichtet und die Zimmer sind echt Klasse! Auch beim Frühstück gibt es nichts zu meckern. 
Das Hotel gehört zu den "Italy-Bike-Hotels" und bietet für Biker spezielle Einrichtungen, wie z.B. Lagerraum für Bikes.

Link zum Hotel -> http://www.relaxhotels.com/ger/mirage/hotel/

Kann ich nur empfehlen ...


----------



## mummin (11. Mai 2005)

Hi Jungs,

danke für die vielen tipps,  denke da  ist durchwegs was brauchbares dabei!

thx,

lg
hannes


----------



## powderJO (11. Mai 2005)

ja, danke auch mal wieder von mir. da sind schon wirklich super tipps zusammengekommen. aber für meinen termin habe ich bisher ur absagen ... grrr ... aber es stehen ja noch ein paar antworten aus ....

aber natürlich - weitere tipps sind nach wie vor willkommen. und vielleicht entfällt dann auch in zukunft sich durch 300 verschieden threads zum thema gardasee + unterkunft quälen zu müssen, gelle elmar.   

greetz, jörg


----------



## Michael_K (11. Mai 2005)

maxima schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wir waren an Ostern im Hotel Astoria Park Hotel
> Super Küche, großes Freibad mit Park, Sauna, Indoor-Pool, große Zimmer.
> ...



Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt den in 10 Tagen werde ich dort mit meiner Freundin einkehren  sah vernünftig aus und wir sind letztes Jahr öfters daran vorbeigeschlendert - denn das du Lac et du Parc war uns zu teuer, wir haben dann das Villa Nicolli genommen - frisch renoviert , eigentlich auch nette Leute aber wir haben uns nicht wirklich richtig wohl gefühlt. Ebenso erging es uns vorher eine Nacht im Hotel Riviera (wir mußten ausweichen weil die Tui da was falsch gebucht hatte  und im Nicolli kein Zimmer frei war  haben sich aber hinterher entschuldigt und eine Wiedergutmachung geschickt  ) Auch wirlich nette Bewirtung und Leute, aber der Pool liegt auf der anderen Straßenseite und die konnten keinen Kaffee kochen, der schmeckte morgens irgendwie


----------



## powderJO (17. Mai 2005)

hallo mal wieder,

also, nach ziemlich vielen absagen haben wir jetzt was bekommen und zwar hier:

http://www.relaxhotels.com/astoria/hotel


sieht (im www zumindest  ) ziemlich gut aus und hoffe, dass es halten wird , was es verspricht. werde berichten sobald ich zurück bin. grüße, jörg


----------



## powderJO (31. Mai 2005)

hi @ all,

also wie versprochen - hier die hotelkritik zum astoria in riva:
http://www.relaxhotels.com/astoria/hotel


lage: etwas außerhalb des ortszentrums an der hauptstraße nach arco. 10 - 15 minuten fußweg ins zentrum sollte man einkalkulieren, wenn man keine lust hat, abends noch mal aufs bike zu steigen. die straße ist auch nicht gerade leise aber die fenster sind extra gedämmt wie man uns versicherte - also lärmtechnisch zumindest alles halb so wild.  leider ist der ausblick nicht schön. deshalb unbedingt ein zimmer zum park geben lassen (siehe weiter unten / service) 


ambiente: sehr modern designhotelmäßig. mir persönlich gefällt so was sehr gut - wer aber eher auf gemütlich steht, findet es wahrscheinlich ein wenig kühl.   die normalen zimmer sind nicht sooo groß aber ausreichend. badezimmer dito.
der schon erwähnte park mit großem pool sind spitze. schön angelegt, grün, ruhig mit blick auf die berge. unbedingt IMMER ein zimmer mit blick auf diesen park verlangen. negativ anzumerken war nur der fehlende tisch auf dem balkon (der fehlt auf allen)


service: unaufdringlich, zurückhaltend, prima. wir hatten mangels kenntnis vorab nicht ausdrücklich ein zimmer zum park bestellt und prompt eins zur straße bekommen (siehe oben). auf nachftage ob nicht doch noch was frei sei mit schönerem blick, bekamen wir ohne aufpreis eine junior suite   mit riesiger terrasse ... schööön

frische handtücher gibt es jeden tag reichlich - ob man es braucht oder nicht. unweltgerecht ist das nicht aber dafür riecht es immer sehr schön frisch ... 


bike: abschließbarer bikeplatz in der tiefgarage. schlüssel gibt es nur von der rezeption - also insgesamt relativ sicher. biker, die ihr bike auch mal waschen wollen, schauen allerdings in die röhre - einen waschplatz gibt es (noch) keinen. 


frühstück: reichlich für italienische verhältnisse geradezu üppig. rohschinken, salami, mortadella usw, diverse käsesorten, müsli, obst, kuchen .... alles da um eine ausreichende grundlage zu legen 


sonstiges: das hotel ist ziemlich groß und wird auch von bussen angefahren (die tyoische gardasee, verona und venedig in drei tagen tour) was nicht schlimm ist, wenn man beim frühstück nicht auf absolute ruhe steht.


fazit: sehr schönes hotel. nicht ganz billig aber imho das geld wert.


----------



## Point_Break (10. Juni 2005)

Also ich weiß nicht, ob der Thread noch aktuell ist, aber ich war letzte Woche in Riva im Hotel Nicolli hat 4 Sterne und kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen!

Das Personal ist sehr bemüht, das Essen ist reichhaltig insgesamt macht es einen guten Eindruck!
Aber bitte im Haupthaus buchen, das Nebenhaus hat weniger Komfort!

Pool klar, sogar Whirlpool!   

Habe mal Fotos anghängt damit du dir ein Bild machen kannst!

Desweiteren habe ich und meine Freundin uns noch die anderen Hotels in Riva angesehen, in Frage kam unter anderem das Mirage direkt am Ortseingang, dass wirklich sehr schön ist, super modern, leider nur direkt an der Haupstr. liegt! Weiterhin hat es auch 4 Sterne!

Eine billige Alternative ist auch das Riviera liegt direkt neben dem Mirage, zum Strand keine 2 Min. in den Pool must du zwar über die besagte Straße, dass macht aber dann der Preis wieder wett. Insgesamt hat dies auch einen guten Eindruck gemacht!

Desweiteren hat mir persönlich noch das Bellariva, welches direkt am See liegt und trotzdem ziemlich Zentral, aber leider nur einen Whirpool hat!

Und vorallem das Flora Park gefallen, direkt neben der Eisdiele Flora gelegen, welches anscheinend auch serviert wird! Kann nur sagen das beste Eis in Riva. Deswegen wahrscheinlich meine nächste Wahl!

Wenn du noch weitere Infos willst, kannst ja mailen, kann dir auch ne Nr. von nem sehr kompetenten Reisebüro geben, dort habe ich auch gebucht, die wußten so ziemlich alles! Dann aber per PM.


----------



## Point_Break (10. Juni 2005)

Sehe gerade Pfingsten ist dann wohl vorbei, aber so ein Thread schadet nie!


----------



## BrantFranz (11. Juni 2005)

Wenn wir den Threat schon wieder rausholen...

Sag mal seid ihr denn alle so fasziniert von riva und torbole? ehrlich gesagt finde ich beide ortschaften recht übel... sicher die ausgangslage für viele touren ist super. aber die hotels und die städteplanung.....   

viele sind ja sicherlich auch klasse; nur es bleiben hotelburgen und schlimme bauklötze. freilich geschmackssache... aber hat denn keiner auch mal beschauliche hotels mit austrahlung und charakter entdeckt? so wie das guesthouse2 in arco oder eben unserere lieblingsunterkunft villa-selene? 

btw: hab mir zuletzt das von mir hier weiter oben erwähnte lucia genauer angeschaut... lasst es lieber! hat den charme eines recht einfachen hotels. die lage ist natürlich immer noch super und mit kindern ist es freilich preiswert... aber die zimmer sind doch sehr schlicht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (11. Juni 2005)

Wenn wir den Threat schon wieder rausholen...

die jeweiligen preise wären imho auch ganz interessant.


----------



## Point_Break (11. Juni 2005)

@ dubbel: während das Riviera schon ab 40 EUR die Nach zu haben ist fangen die anderen bei 50 an und staffeln sich nach je nach Saison und Zimmer bis 65 hoch!
Wenn du mir einen Termin im Auge hast, kann ich dir genaueres sagen! 

@ BrantFranz: bin mal um den See rumgefahren und muss sagen Riva gefällt mir schon am besten, zwar ist Salo auch sehr schön, aber zum Biken ist Riva meiner Meinung die erste Wahl!
Außerdem ist da auch Abends noch Programm geboten!


----------



## powderJO (13. Juni 2005)

hi @ all

1. finde ich es gut, das der thread am leben bleibt und weiterhin befüllt wird. gute hotels bzw. hoteltipps am lago sind doch wohl allen willkommen. falls nicht - mir auf alle fälle  

2. verstehe ich zwar was BrantFranz sagt aber imho trifft es nicht so ganz zu. riva z.B ist doch innerhalb der altstadt sehr schön, ruhig im sinne von null verkehr und auch ganz charmant. außerhalb ist es eben eine lebhafte kleine stadt mit ein wenig zu groß geratenen straßen vielleicht  
als ausgangspunkt für touren aber sind beide (also riva und tornbole)ideal und kaum zu toppen.

hotels  mit charme allerdings, die gleichzeitig auch einen gewissen qualitätsstandard bieten sind allerdings wirklich sehr dünn gesät. wenn jemand sowas weiß (guesthouse arco ist ein gelungenes beispiel) immer her damit.

3. preise @ dubbel: du weißt doch: über geld spricht man nicht.    und außerdem findest du die auch auf den jeweiligen homepages. aber ok. das astoria gibt's ebenfalls ab  50, 60 Euro aufwärts (bis 240,- glaube ich) das mirage gehört übrigens ebenfalls dem gelcihen betreiber und auch vom design her sind sich beide sehr ähnlich. allerdings hat das astoria einen schöneren park...

4. unbedingt weiter posten ...

greetz jörg


----------



## hakkeR32 (7. Juli 2005)

Also das Mirage sieht echt gut aus. Wir wollten eigentlich im September nach Torbole (evtl. Hotel Santoni wenn da noch was frei ist für Sept.) aber das Mirage hat was (vor allem der Preis scheint mir für den Standard gut).

War noch jemand in dem Hotel? Wäre interessant.

http://www.relaxhotels.com/ger/mirage/hotel/


----------



## Point_Break (8. Juli 2005)

hakkeR32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Mirage sieht echt gut aus. Wir wollten eigentlich im September nach Torbole (evtl. Hotel Santoni wenn da noch was frei ist für Sept.) aber das Mirage hat was (vor allem der Preis scheint mir für den Standard gut).
> 
> War noch jemand in dem Hotel? Wäre interessant.
> 
> http://www.relaxhotels.com/ger/mirage/hotel/




Habe es mir wie gesgat mal angschaut, wir haben zwischen Mirage und besagtem Nicolli abgewogen und uns dann doch für das Nicolli entschieden!

Habe es mir aber nicht nehmen lassen, dass Mirage, eventuell für später doch mal genauer zeigen zu lassen!

für das Mirage spricht voallem das tolle Desig und somit die Einrichtung, welche wirklich sehr modern und Stilvoll gehalten ist!
Auch das sie eine kleine Bike Werkstatt haben, in der man die nötigsten Reperaturen machen kann!

Dagegen hat gesprochen, das der Pool eigentlich direkt an der Hauptstr. von Riva liegt, natürlich gibt es Sichtschutz, doch wer die Straße und den Italienischen Fahrstil kennt, weiß dass wirkliche Ruhe hier nicht möglich ist!

Desweiteren sind die Balkone der Zimmer sehr klein und die Lage direkt am Ortseingang ist halt weit vom Ortszentrum entfernt!

Insgesamt ist es natürlich ein schönes Hotel, trotzdem haben wir uns für das Nicolli entschieden, da sehr schon und gepfelgte Anlage ruhig; Whirlpool und näher am Zentrum! 

Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, primär geht man eh zum Biken nach Riva, aber das Relaxen nach der Tour muss auch stimmen!  und hier war der Whirpool sehr gut geeignet!


----------



## Bati2308 (26. Juli 2005)

Hi,

habe eine kurze Frage zur Residence Segattini habe auf den 360Grad und anderen Bildern mir die Zimmer angeschaut, und sehe in der Küche nur ein waschbecken und keinen Herd/Backofen  , und da die Zimmer beschreibung auch recht bescheiden ist wollte ich euch mal fragen wie es mit der Küche aussieht, wollen nämlich selbst kochen und so. Also freue mich auf eure antworten.

Gruß Bati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rai (26. Juli 2005)

ich war mal in dem 4-pers appartement, vom parkplatz aus links vom eingang. herd war definitiv vorhanden, ob backofen auch mit drin war kann ich nicht mehr 100% sagen. war aber klasse lage, kleine terrasse zum sitzen und man konnte auch die bikes pflegen/warten.


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (26. Juli 2005)

Bati2308 schrieb:
			
		

> ...sehe in der Küche nur ein waschbecken und keinen Herd/Backofen...wollen nämlich selbst kochen und so...



Nabend Bati2308,

die Küche unseres Apartments war mit einem Herd ausgestattet.
(Unser Apartment - Siehe Bild von Iggy: 2. Stock, linkes Fenster)

Also : Viel Spaß beim kochen !!!

Gruß, Dr. Ritzel


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2005)

hi, da ich ja selbst angeregt habe, hier weiter zu posten, mache ich das jetzt mal. allerdings mit einem geklauten tipp aus einem anderen thread - ich hoffe der tippgeber hat nix dagegen. danke dede   

werde dass, auch weiter so halten, dass ich gardasee-hotel-tipps (sofern es meine zeit zuläßt und sie mir nicht entgehen) hier rein kopieren werde, damit hier echt mal ein guter, kompletter hotelratgeber entsteht. oder hat jemand was dagegen? dann pm oder mail an mich.




			
				dede schrieb:
			
		

> Fuer alle, die noch eine Unterkunft in Riva suchen, die bezahlbar aber dennoch mit Klasse Service aufwarten (inkl. kostenlosem Wellnessbereich und Hallenbad sowie Freiluftpool und eigener Weinproduktion !!!!) hier ein neuer Geheimtip (bin gerade da und absolut begeistert !): Albergo al Maso in Riva (www.albergoalmaso.it). Die Page ist noch nicht auf dem neuesten Stand, aber die neuen Features sind brillant. Ihr koennt euch im Zweifelsfall auf mich berufen und evtl. einen Sonderpreis raushandeln !!!! Viele Gruesse vom Lago
> Robert




und weiter schreibt er dazu:




			
				dede schrieb:
			
		

> das dz kostet etwa 60-70 euren wobei der komplette wellnessbereich, garagenpatz etc. mit dabei ist fuer den man sonst wohl sicherlich noch einmal 15-30 euren ablegen darf. dau haben die eigentuemer noch ein kleines restaurant im haus, wo man zu jeder zeit zumindest eine grosszuegige portion pasta und eine bistecca ai ferri bekommt.
> insgesamt beinahe auf dem niveau des astoria oder du lac et du parc aber halt zum halben preis und (noch) sehr intim !!



hört sich für mich doch sehr gut an ... greetz, jörg


PS: und vielleicht erbarmt sich ein MOD und stuft diesen thread als WICHTIG ein. dann bliebe er immer schön oben und allen viel suchen erspart ...


----------



## opelics (24. Januar 2006)

hi,

ich bin selbst auf der suche nach einem guten und günstigem Hotel/FeWo für dieses Jahr. das angebot erschlägt einen geradezu, ebenfalls die preise...unglaublich !!!

nun hab ich eine seite gefunden, bei der einige hotels aufgelistet sind. nach sternen bzw. städten sortiert. in der kurzbeschreibung hat man auch gleich einen schnellen überblick über den preis bzw. die ausstattung. dort hab ich auch diverse hotels angeschrieben.

hier der link:

>>>>> http://www.gardasee.de/02/unterkuenfte_ergebnisliste.html?region=hotel_alle& <<<<<<<

aufruf an alle, die eine GÜNSTIGE und gute Unterkunft bereits bewohnt haben....BITTE hier posten!!! 


so long...opelics


----------



## mummin (25. Januar 2006)

habe letztes jahr im Hotel (Garni) Catullo (in malcesine) gewohnt
TOP!! super zimmer, traum frühstücksbuffet, toller pool, nagelneuer  fitnessraum, super  nette junge betreiber.
Liegt in der  2. reihe, daher  sehr leise, in nähe  der mte baldo seilbahn.
daneben auch nalini kleider  store, mega günstig und top qualität
nette kleine restis in malcesine (unbedingt vorher reservieren)

lG hannes


----------



## mummin (25. Januar 2006)

sorry - hier der link

www.catullo.com


----------



## ossatuyu (27. Januar 2006)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Hotel Panorama? Oben in Pregasina, wir waren jetzt schon zum dritten (und nicht letzten) mal dort. Super ruhig, toller Blick (Nomen est Omen) auf den See 400 m unter dir, Essen, (besonders die HP) suuuper gut, Schwimmbad im Garten, Liegewiese, Terasse, echt italienischer Flair besonders abends. Kostet 2006 nur 43 Euro bei HP/Person im DZ, bleibt man eine Woche kommt es noch drei Euro weniger. Manko: Zimmer sind einfach eingerichtet, abends in die Disco ist nicht. Aber wer den Kontakt mit den Einheimischen sucht ist dort bestens aufgehoben. Bald kennt man das ganze Dorf (50 EW). Ist direkt an der Straße vom Passo Nota zur alten Ponale. Wer schon mal so hoch oder runter gefahren ist kennt es zwangsläufig. Nach Riva sind es mit dem Auto ca. 10 Minuten. Internet ist leider auch nicht, mailt mir bei interesse.


----------



## powderJO (19. Oktober 2006)

um den ultimativen lago hotel-thread mal wieder zu pushen, fÃ¼lle ich ihn kurzerhand mal wieder mit einem aus einem anderen thread geklauten tipp (dank bergabfahrer):



Berg-abfahrer schrieb:


> Hi, ich kann Dir das Hotel Baia Azzurra in Torbole empfehlen. Das Foto zeigt den Blick von der FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksterasse. Das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksbuffet ist der Hammer. Man kann hier genial chillen und hat die Flaniermeile immer fest vor den Augen. Wie man sieht ist der Weg zum Wasser auch nur kurz. Die Bikes kÃ¶nnen selbstverstÃ¤ndlich in einer abschlieÃbaren Garage untergebracht werden. Die Zimmer sind auch in Ordnung, wenn Du GlÃ¼ck hast bekommst Du eins mit Lagoblick.
> Preis ca. 50 â¬ mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck


----------



## powderJO (19. Oktober 2006)

und noch zwei weiterere schöne tipps in arco bzw nago:

arco:
http://www.bedandpizza.com/
schöne zimmer und appartments und meiner meinung nach eine der besten pizza-restaurants im ganzen lago-gebiet


nago:
http://www.atlanticclubhotel.it/

sehr design-lastiges hotel mit schönen blick runter auf torbole. was dann auch den nachteil beinhaltet: man muss halt abends wieder rauf, wenn man morgens zum tourstart mit dem bike direkt vom hotel aus aufgebrochen ist


----------



## makemydei (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich wohne in Köln aber war doch in Trentino geboren. Ich wörde auf jedem fall der Hotel-Garni' al frantoio empfehlen. Ist preiswert, ruig, wunderschöne gegend, haben alles was man braucht und die leute sind sehr freundlich. Die webseite läuft: www.garnialfrantoio.it. Viel spass am gardasee!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FLO HH (17. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin....
Sieht Klasse Aus.werd Es Wohl Mal Ende Juni Testen...
Vlg Flo


----------



## DrMainhattan (13. April 2009)

Wir waren Anfang März in Riva im "Oasi" (4*) - von außen machte es einen sehr guten Eindruck, von innen ist's ok; das Frühstück ist nix besonderes... obwohl "Wellness" draufsteht gibt es drinnen keinen Pool und keine Sauna... Bikekeller mäßig, da nur von einer Tür nach aussen verschlossen. Die Bikes haben wir aufs Zimmer genommen.
Preis mein ich so um die 45 Euro pro Nacht und Nase im DZ...


----------



## dre (23. April 2009)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Wir waren Anfang März in Riva im "Oasi" (4*) - von außen machte es einen sehr guten Eindruck, von innen ist's ok; das Frühstück ist nix besonderes... obwohl "Wellness" draufsteht gibt es drinnen keinen Pool und keine Sauna... Bikekeller mäßig, da nur von einer Tür nach aussen verschlossen. Die Bikes haben wir aufs Zimmer genommen.
> Preis mein ich so um die 45 Euro pro Nacht und Nase im DZ...



Bitte?
Habe das Hotel etwas anders in Erinnerung. Pool und Sauna drinnen i.O. Bikekeller nicht vorhanden. Außen hui, innen pfui.
Ein absoluter Schei$$laden.


----------



## robert.vienna (27. April 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> nago:
> http://www.atlanticclubhotel.it/
> 
> sehr design-lastiges hotel mit schönen blick runter auf torbole. was dann auch den nachteil beinhaltet: man muss halt abends wieder rauf, wenn man morgens zum tourstart mit dem bike direkt vom hotel aus aufgebrochen ist




Interessant aber ist derzeit geschlossen.

Kennt jemand andere Hotels mit modernem Design und leistbar wie zB. das Mirage (leider zu unserem Wunschtermin ausgebucht)?


----------



## dievole (28. April 2009)

Wird gerade umgebaut und im Mai neueröffnet:

http://www.gioiosa.it/


----------

